# addictive online mob game (bored?)



## rainydaze

I just found this game two days ago. It's kinda stupid and fun. It's text based game, kinda like GTA without the graphics. You can do crimes and get and spend money etc.

anway its at:

Look further in this thread for the link. To make sure the credit stays in P-Fury!


----------



## ___

damn game just fu*ked up my PC.....had to "X" everything hahah im trying again


----------



## rainydaze

I sent sikz and loco some money. If you go to "Metro Alley" then "shops in the mall" then you can buy a bat or gun.
From there if you go back to metro alley then "whos who in metro wars" look through the list for someone thats at level 1 with alot of money. then you can rob them. You need 50% energy to attack someone. your energy stamina etc. regenerate every half hour or so.

Also go to the bank an put your money in there, that way if you get attacked they can't take it.
work out at the gym and do low level crimes to build your stats.

It shouldn't screw up your computer. No download, pop- ups or graphics.
If we get a few more people we could start a P-Fury mob.

It shouldn't screw up your computer. No download, pop- ups or graphics.
If we get a few more people we could start a P-Fury mob.


----------



## rainydaze

Is anyone else on here playing?


----------



## co94

yeh i just started.


----------



## Timmy44221

hmmm intersting.....


----------



## rainydaze

Money sent to:
sickz
loco
co94
Timmy44221
biggyk

Put your money in the bank so you cant get robbed for it!!!
If your in trouble or need more write me and I'll send it.


----------



## TheTyeMan

I'm all over it. cant figure it out right now but I'll get it done


----------



## ronnie

just started


----------



## werdna

ill get started late ron tonight


----------



## SidewalkStalker

i'm on there with same screen name as here... send me some coin!!!

actually... i'm not this bored after all...


----------



## psychofish

Im in, you have a pm


----------



## 86_Monte_SS

i prob start tonight also


----------



## rainydaze

sent money to:
DHtcqb7 [17275] $100000 
psychofish21 [17328] $100000 
mykoe817 [17394 $100000 
Apott05 [17358] $100000 
ronnie [17262] $100000


----------



## rainydaze

money sent to rednosepit


----------



## hyphen

i signed up as hyphen.

edit:

not quite what i thought it'd be


----------



## psychofish

so when we gonna start a p fury terrorist cell on the game


----------



## rainydaze

money sent to:
matty
hyphen
irate

It took forever to get alot of p-fury people on there so in the mean time I've been in another gang. 
If someone volunteers to be president of and start a p-fury gang I will send you 5 million dollars to help make sure people in the gang have guns and armor. I will also send all the info of who from p-fury is on so you can get them to join. I will assist in any way but someone else has to be in charge.


----------



## TheTyeMan

thetyeman


----------



## rainydaze

got gibbus and thetyeman


----------



## psychofish

rainydaze said:


> money sent to:
> matty
> hyphen
> irate
> 
> It took forever to get alot of p-fury people on there so in the mean time I've been in another gang.
> If someone volunteers to be president of and start a p-fury gang I will send you 5 million dollars to help make sure people in the gang have guns and armor. I will also send all the info of who from p-fury is on so you can get them to join. I will assist in any way but someone else has to be in charge.


Let me know man, I'll take care of everything


----------



## rainydaze

money sent to
blitz023

psychofish, you get control. I'll find you in the game and give you all you need.


----------



## watermonst3rs

my names 'onthalookout'


----------



## rainydaze

money sent to onthalookout'








HEY ALL, a p-fury gang has just started. psychofish is in charge.
just go to "metro alley" then to terrorist cells. Find piranha-fury and apply. Whenever psychofish is on he will let you in.


----------



## Heartless-Dealer

im playing... heartless-dealer

how the hell do u play this thing
...


----------



## rainydaze

money sent to heartless-dealer.
read this whole thread for an idea how to play.


----------



## watermonst3rs

Im in the Pfury cell/gang whatever, Im trying to figure out how to attack people. Still catchin on, having a hard time it says I have to be in the same place as victim but were both in the MetroAlley I dont know how to be somewhere. Also I dont see any level 1 players to attack.

Okay found and attacked someone with a lot of money till he was unconcious but didnt get any money


----------



## RAYMAN45

im zach45

what do i do


----------



## watermonst3rs

alright im slowly gettin the hang of it, just hate waiting for enegry to build back up.


----------



## psychofish

Im on now and accepting invites. 
Ive already got

Master_Eater
thetyeman
co94
onthalookout

If your click on the vote links every day, its an easy $1000

* edit cant send emails in the game without player id numbers

use this link to apply for the clan

Join here


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin

i joined under the name stonecold


----------



## Timmy44221

Im still kinda lost.


----------



## watermonst3rs

Do you just keep beatin people down to earn money?


----------



## psychofish

you can do other crimes and get a job to earm money and other points too

your in stonecold


----------



## bigred

man it took everyone hella long to get on this game. whats up rainydaz im at lev 2 and 1/2 way to 3 know


----------



## watermonst3rs

Same as you level 2 half way to 3, keepin my cash in the bank. How to you speed up your energy level


----------



## psychofish

If you buy a donator pack, it will speed up your energy 
that you regain every 5 min

got your message watermonst3rs

Im on it now


----------



## SidewalkStalker

i trained to be a soldier and it said it'd take 22 days to complete... does this mean 22 calendar days... 3 whole weeks? or like 22 "game days"? ...i'm still pretty confused... how do i go to the bank??


----------



## watermonst3rs

Thanks pychofish im working on level 6 now, I donated for pack #2 the mods hasnt gotten around to giving me my stuff. Every 5 mins thatll make the game a lot more fun! Everyone wants gold bars, what's up with that? They pay 5,000,000 for a bar. I bet the site is making a lot of money from donations.

Im training for something too it's taking 22 day, that mean 22 day for real lol. Thats a long time!


----------



## psychofish

Yea, when it talks about how many days you have left, thats actual calander days. 
I was reading and it said that you should start at the bottom of the training list
and work your way up, because you will get through it faster.

I bought a donator pack too, I traded all of my gold bars for brain power in the game.

DHtcqb7....

You can get to the bank from Metro Ally..


----------



## SidewalkStalker

anybody playin right now?? i tried to fight a guy but couldn't take him down myself... i need some help...


----------



## psychofish

DHtcqb7 said:


> anybody playin right now?? i tried to fight a guy but couldn't take him down myself... i need some help...


Im on now, my player is recharging, I just trained the hell out of him so I 
could get a job promotion.


----------



## smurf

I just joined. Please send me some money so i can go training!!

greetz smurf


----------



## watermonst3rs

HEY, listen. If anyone is gonna to sign up use my or pychofish's ref number. Rainydaze got us started but left the P-fury gang. So use this link or pychofish can leave his link. It helps piranha-fury out a lot with referrals. I'll send you $25,000,000 to get you started! My name on there is 'onthalookout'. Anyone who hasn't joined, should it's addicting as hell. No spam or banners nothing just pretty deep strategy game and Im not even into games.

http://metrowars.com/register.php?REF=19985

promo code 19985

Smurf cash SENT, open a bank acc right away deposit it, so you dont get attacked and robbed! Increase your stats at the gym and all you need for weapons really is the spiked bat, get a home/condo etc.. it'll increase your stamina.


----------



## smurf

got the money, thanks dude.

but the next sec, after i opened a bank account i got robbed.

do i'm gonna wait my 25 min left in hospital and head straight for the bank.

ps May 9 2006, 3:39:02 pm	tobey4141 attacked you and stole 341196. get him


----------



## watermonst3rs

No prob smurf im gonna rob his Victorian Mansion, he's in the hospital already right now. GET THAT CASH TO THE BANK LOL!.


----------



## smurf

yeah that's the sh*t gonna go to bank now


----------



## psychofish

Thats lame he attacked you, your not suppose to attack people when they are online...

I'll take care of him now too hahhaha.

Welcome to the clan

Here is my refferal number

http://metrowars.com/register.php?REF=17328

use promo code 17328


----------



## smurf

Thnx u guys for showing me this beautiful game























I actually made an PayPal account to upgrade(gonna go for 2nd offer(better because u get more gold bars, which traded in will get u more brain power than if u take offer 1)), but now i have to wait a damn 3 to 4 working days before my money gets on the PayPal account.

Also made the mistake to take the Amry Special Forces Trainig (still 21 days to go).

What's the use of donating money to the Terrorist Cell. And aren't they in fact "gangs" what they talk about on the MW site aswell ?

Anyone made a private forum there ??


----------



## psychofish

We have a forum on the site, but there is a problem with a bug and its not working properly 
for any of the cells right now. As of right now I dont see the point in having money in the 
gangs vault. We dont earn 2% like a bank account does. I will send the money you donated back to you, just put it in your bank account so you earn a little $$ off of it sitting there.

I havent found anything on why you need money in the gangs vault.


----------



## watermonst3rs

I dont know what the hell is up with the forums, Is every cell forum like that? Must be a glitch there working on. Nothing in that menu is working.


----------



## psychofish

Im not sure whats going on.. I cant access anything in the cell. 
The only thing I can see is the attack logs.

Our cell dosent even show up in the registered cell page


----------



## oscared15

just started, i'm boba :nod:


----------



## PhsycoMexi

rainydaze said:


> Money sent to:
> sickz
> loco
> co94
> Timmy44221
> biggyk
> 
> Put your money in the bank so you cant get robbed for it!!!
> If your in trouble or need more write me and I'll send it.


I signed on through your deal ..hook it up with some cash..this game really is fun.. thanks for the tips on how to get started to ..Also let me know when you start a P-Fury crew..I'm down..


----------



## bigred

ok is anyone play'n trible wars if not u should we can help each other better.... we can unite an take over the wolrd.


----------



## PhsycoMexi

I'm trying to join the P-fury cell but no luck.I'm "jomonte". Can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## psychofish

boba fett said:


> I'm trying to join the P-fury cell but no luck.I'm "jomonte". Can anyone point me in the right direction?


We are having some problems with the cell right now, Im not sure if there is a bug going 
around or what.

I will send cash to both of you to get you started.

Make sure you open a bank account as soon as you can, or you will get mugged 
and your cash will get taken.

Go to metro ally, then metro one bank to get your account setup. I will try and get the
cell situation figured out


----------



## smurf

About the cell situation:
I just reported it as a bug, hopefully it wil be resolved during the day.

Some beginner tips I found useful:
*Make sure u buy a better housing, this increases ur stamina.
*Vote daily on the links giving u 24 gold bars. Which u can exchange for either money(5.000.000 a bar on the market) or brain power stats(these u can't gain by training). I'd go for the stats since u can get better jobs and gain other stats and money faster on a daily bases.
*Train a lot in the beginning till about level 5/6. Training increases your experience too.
*Do a lot of criminal intent 1 and 3 crimes. Again you'll gain experience faster.(trying higher intent crimes wil mostlikely result in failure)
*Start with the easiest job training. Otherwise you'll have to wait way to long before finishing it.

Hope this wil help. So we can start dominating mw!!

Edit:

Just started a new cell named Piranha-Fury.com 
There are some server problems or something neway. Now we can continue as a site atleast.


----------



## watermonst3rs

smurf started a new piranha-fury.com cell. you gotta 'leave' the old one before it'll let you join a new one. the other one is screwed, i dunno cant be fixed. here's the link for the new cell.

http://metrowars.com/gangs.php?action=view&ID=956


----------



## beercandan

im on as beercandan. need cash


----------



## Piranha King

im on as wes
need cash please


----------



## beercandan

we need more people to join the pfury clan


----------



## watermonst3rs

Whooa hol up, Check it out we gettin killed cept for me. Work on your stats first then goto war otherwise you gonna be in the hospital all day long...I got all them back but I'm fightin a 1 man war against like 17 of them. I'm usin up all my gold to refill my energy. Buy some 100mg Demerol in Downtown 'Medical Center' so you arent stuck in the hospt. all day. So chill for a min on the wars after this one.

May 18, 2006, 2:57:23 am onthalookout attacked jeepman79 
May 18, 2006, 2:54:50 am onthalookout attacked cable guy 
May 18, 2006, 2:52:54 am onthalookout attacked Schly 
May 18, 2006, 2:49:11 am onthalookout attacked FiC2004 
May 18, 2006, 2:47:50 am onthalookout attacked JohnMiller 
May 18, 2006, 2:45:48 am onthalookout attacked bspencer 
May 18, 2006, 2:42:16 am onthalookout attacked Jamus 
May 18, 2006, 2:40:45 am onthalookout attacked lostdeep 
May 18, 2006, 2:05:28 am lostdeep attacked beercandan 
May 18, 2006, 1:19:05 am lostdeep attacked jomonte 
May 18, 2006, 12:40:47 am FiC2004 attacked jomonte 
May 18, 2006, 12:10:30 am Jamus attacked lightning4300 
May 18, 2006, 12:05:11 am bspencer attacked smurf 
May 17, 2006, 11:39:29 pm bspencer attacked jomonte 
May 17, 2006, 11:35:32 pm Jamus attacked smurf


----------



## smurf

My stats are pretty okay, I think.
Then again some of the other players have atleast 15 mil in stats plus.....
So somehow a lot of people are gonna get hurt during the first couple of wars.
And yes we need more people, but when people enter use the refferal codes of someone on the gang, they will get 5 gold bars for it, which in turn can be sold for ten million each. Giving you a lot more money to start with.

COME ON PEOPLE START PLAYING, SUPPORT P-FURY

Player Statistics:
Name: smurf	Gold Bars: 0
Level: 10 Exp: 14%
Money: $225,754 Health: 550/550
Property: Small Private Company Compound
Property Cost: $250,000,000
Items on Market: 0 max listing at sametime 5
Supporter: No
Terrorist Cell:
Strength: 13,169 [Ranked: 1563]	Speed: 14,312 [Ranked: 1542]
Defense: 10,457 [Ranked: 1522]	Employment Skills: 6,370 [Ranked: 1167]
Brain Power: 1,423 [Ranked: 538]	Total stats: 45,732 [Ranked: 1545]

ps wes I wired some money to your bank account


----------



## watermonst3rs

I had to use 72 bars and ask another crew leader with high stats to take out TexasTJ, him alone was beatin our entire crew down.


----------



## C0Rey

need some cash guys

im corey in the game also.

how do i join the clan??


----------



## rainydaze

Sorry I left the cell. If anyone is still playing I will help you out. donators or higher level members I have some special help for you.


----------



## psychofish

I see a p furians cell, with 2 members


----------



## smurf

Hey everyone, the second cell I started a few days ago got wrecked too.
So I started one more cell called P-Furians.

watermonst3rs Posted Yesterday, 10:34 AM
I had to use 72 bars and ask another crew leader with high stats to take out TexasTJ, him alone was beatin our entire crew down.

Tried my best, but when I beated there lowest four members, their entire gang went at me to. Damn some people have way too much stats.
Saw one of the other cell application info. It said that you needed at least 15 million plus stat points to enter. So I wonder what the top players in the game have.

Funny sidething, got a mail from one of the MOR members saying:
Sorry about that last attack, I woke up and thought we were still at war. By the way, the war was started due to onthalookout atacking many of our members. Just so you know.

This guy sent me a demerol too. So I could get out of the hospital. Yippie demerols rule!!!

If any of the other people of the site wanna come and play to, then make sure you use a refferal. You can find them throughout this topic. Make sure you mail me so i can accept you application and send you money, armor, weapons and demerols to start out with.
ps my promo/refferal code is: 22405


----------



## rainydaze

The key to the game is stats. The bigger your house the better your stats. A quick way to level up is to attack someone a few levels higher than you with lower stats. or if you donate you can rob houses which is a real quick way to level. In a fight level means nothing stats mean everything. 
Gold bars are more valuable than you think. Do not use them in wars for energy. It's a waste. They will come in use for other things as you level up. If your cell goes down, you can always build it again. Once it's built try to get an allie cell, or a cell to protect. That will make you less of a target. Try not to attack people in gangs. At least until your gang has some power and allies.
Let me know if you need anything.


----------



## rainydaze

also this site will help alot:

http://www.metro-centre.org/modules.php?na...ries=Metro+Wars


----------



## Piranha King

http://metrowars.com/register.php?REF=26597 
theres my referral code. my name is wes. let me know if you use it i will hook you up with whatever you need.
wes


----------



## Piranha King

ttt


----------



## rocker

k im rocker.

now wtf do i do now?


----------



## watermonst3rs

Yea, Im not trying to goto war yet I been just workin on stats..A pretty good gang got my back Master of Darkness. Im havent ask to join or train with them but if I need someone kept in the hospt. they hook me up. Some peoples stats are so high I dunno what the point is but its addicting

Post your stats so far...

Name: onthalookout Gold Bars: 24 
Level: 33 Exp: 6% 
Money: $100,000 Health: 1700/1700 
Property: Small Private Company Compound 
Property Cost: $250,000,000

Items on Market: 0 max listing at sametime 5

Supporter: No

Supporter Days: 0

Terrorist Cell:None
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Player Statistics:
Strength: 52,806 [Ranked: 1278] Speed: 192,045 [Ranked: 1059] 
Defense: 34,934 [Ranked: 1316] Employment Skills: 33,482 [Ranked: 613] 
Brain Power: 247 [Ranked: 2279] Total stats: 313,513 [Ranked: 1155]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## smurf

Player Statistics:
Name: smurf	Gold Bars: 24
Level: 12 Exp: 62%
Money: $75,479 Health: 650/650
Property: Small Private Company Compound
Property Cost: $250,000,000
Items on Market: 0 max listing at sametime 5
Supporter: No
Supporter Days: 0
Terrorist Cell:
Strength: 25,103 [Ranked: 1497]	Speed: 23,335 [Ranked: 1551]
Defense: 16,224 [Ranked: 1520]	Employment Skills: 16,804 [Ranked: 860]
Brain Power: 1,668 [Ranked: 493]	Total stats: 83,134 [Ranked: 1503]

Here are my current stats!!

Thanks for the link on the info site, some good info on there.


----------



## JustinRice

I Think this has to be the worst game ever! Nothing like going back in time! For now i will stick to X-Box live1









But whatever your into.

Justin


----------



## bjmarche

Just joined up.
Name is Spaceman Spiff again.


----------



## Piranha King

JustinRice said:


> I Think this has to be the worst game ever! Nothing like going back in time! For now i will stick to X-Box live1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But whatever your into.
> 
> Justin


at first until you figure it out. after a few days its addicting.
wes


----------



## watermonst3rs

Damn smurf howd you raise your IQ so high?


----------



## Hemi

this game is retarded 
theres no action 
weres the graphics


----------



## rainydaze

North america makes your stats grow so much faster. here are mine:

Strength: 5,087,955 [Ranked: 264] Speed: 11,657,333 [Ranked: 254] 
Defense: 3,715,457 [Ranked: 278] Employment Skills: 146,343 [Ranked: 226] 
Brain Power: 880 [Ranked: 991] Total stats: 20,607,968 [Ranked: 266]


----------



## smurf

watermonst3rs said:


> North america makes your stats grow so much faster. here are mine:
> 
> Strength: 5,087,955 [Ranked: 264] Speed: 11,657,333 [Ranked: 254]
> Defense: 3,715,457 [Ranked: 278] Employment Skills: 146,343 [Ranked: 226]
> Brain Power: 880 [Ranked: 991] Total stats: 20,607,968 [Ranked: 266]


Please everyone donate me money so I can buy North America too.
Hell yeah, Offcourse bigger stamina bigger increases.


----------



## Piranha King

http://metrowars.com/register.php?REF=26597


----------



## watermonst3rs

I dont really understand how a larger house builds stats quicker? I know it raises stamina, but my stamina never drops below 99% and you can only train at a certain rate. Does it just give you higher stats when you actually do train? Also how do you get so much cash? I got little over 1 billion and I been selling all my bars for 5mill then 10mill when it raised a few days ago and I commit the highest crime possible everytime my criminal intent is full. I have no clue how I'm gonna get 120 billion for north america continent..


----------



## Hemi

would this game be more fun if i had more then 600 bucks
game name is Hemi

HELPPPPPP


----------



## watermonst3rs

Hemi, are you voting on the 3 sites a day? That's a total of 36 gold bars a day at $10 mill each. That's $360,000,000 a day


----------



## rainydaze

N america is 12 bil. The quickest way is to buy the 5 pack of adrenaline. Then sell them on the metro market for 2.14 bil each. Robbing houses is another way to make money and levels you up quicker. Buying items from the store and selling them on the market also is a good way to make some cash. Property makes your stamina bar higher the percent stays the same put the total is better. 
If you train with your energy and stamina at 100% and live in a wooden box. you get 50 stats. If you do the same and live in north america you got 50,000 stats. That also goes up with your level. 
Find me in the game "whitedread" when you sell your gold. I will buy it for the 10 mil plus upgrade your weapon for free.

Hemi: I wired a million to your bank.


----------



## Hemi

sell gold???????

thanks for the mill

maybe ill try to sell gold tommorow


----------



## Hemi

ok i think i applyed for the clan 
and i sold 36 bars of gold for 10mil each 
but i got 700plus million 
this game got some wild bugs

i had 7 criminal intent and when i did a 5 it took them all 
same if i did a 1

but they musta fixed it now


----------



## Piranha King

two people bought your gold at the same time. it rules when that happens. also if you fail the crime you lose all your criminal intent.
wes


----------



## Piranha King

ttt


----------



## Hemi

thanks for all the help guys


----------



## "qickshot"

i REALLY need some help i dont even know what to do my name is the same so just let me know what to do


----------



## bjmarche

Anyone know what the armored vehicles actually do?
I bought an armored tacoma, so does that protect me from being attacked? Or...


----------



## rainydaze

It helps to protect you. When you are attacked the computer randomly picks your weapon and armor. Only keep your best of each. Sell the rest.


----------



## watermonst3rs

*edit* Got my shake from the admins, full stamina.


----------



## gvrayman

where's the link?


----------



## Hemi

yo the clan forms work now check out my post


----------



## Piranha King

gvmsrayman said:


> where's the link?


http://metrowars.com/register.php?REF=26597 
thats my referral link. there are a few others posted in the thread as well.
wes


----------



## Piranha King

make sure you join the pfurian gang.
wes


----------



## Hemi

how do i check my stats


----------



## watermonst3rs

Just click home


----------



## nswhite

Just signed up my name is nswhite. need somw money and still figuring out how to play.


----------



## Piranha King

http://metrowars.com/register.php?REF=26597


----------



## bjmarche

What's the fastest way to level up?
I essentially get no exp from killing people, just money.
And I get a little bit from training, and an even smaller amount from criminal activity.


----------



## rainydaze

If you sell me your gold when you vote. I will pay the 10 mil per bar max. plus I will upgrade your weapon or send you a valuable gift for free.


----------



## gvrayman

rainydaze said:


> Is anyone else on here playing?


Im on with the same name as mine on here. How do you gain energy?


----------



## Piranha King

rainydaze said:


> If you sell me your gold when you vote. I will pay the 10 mil per bar max. plus I will upgrade your weapon or send you a valuable gift for free.
> Also if you have a personal vendetta against someone. Myself or one of my cell with take them down for you for 10 gold.
> 
> Let me know if you guys need any help. 13360 in the game.
> I also have shakes for trade as well.


i sell all my gold to the same guy and he will hit people for me for free.
wes


----------



## Piranha King

ttt


----------



## watermonst3rs

Spaceman Spiff said:


> What's the fastest way to level up?
> I essentially get no exp from killing people, just money.
> And I get a little bit from training, and an even smaller amount from criminal activity.


If you have donator pack 2, you can rob houses. That'll shoot your level up bigtime.


----------



## bjmarche

I have no way of donating.
I have no credit card, and I'm not gonna ask my mom to use hers.


----------



## rainydaze

In trade for 36 gold I can now offer:

Nuclear Powered Tank the best armor in the game. It is worth at least a billion dollars.

or

LRTR Long Range Tactical Rocket , aslo valued at over a billion dollars.

Metro shakes for 40 gold

id in the game 13360 whitedread


----------



## Powder

how much is a good price for sellinggold bars


----------



## rainydaze

Powder said:


> how much is a good price for sellinggold bars


The max you can sell them for in the game is 10 mill cash.


----------



## Powder

right on and i tried to join to clan but i dont know if it worked or not


----------



## Piranha King

Powder said:


> right on and i tried to join to clan but i dont know if it worked or not


it worked. i accepted it. you can send me all your gold bars and i will wire you 10mill cash each.
wes


----------



## Piranha King

rainydaze said:


> In trade for 36 gold I can now offer:
> 
> Nuclear Powered Tank the best armor in the game. It is worth at least a billion dollars.
> 
> or
> 
> LRTR Long Range Tactical Rocket , aslo valued at over a billion dollars.
> 
> Metro shakes for 40 gold
> 
> id in the game 13360 whitedread

















awesome deal here


----------



## Piranha King

rainydaze said:


> how much is a good price for sellinggold bars


id trade him. these deals are great. you can sell the armor for 900 mill which is way more than you can get cash.
wes


----------



## smurf

Spaceman Spiff said:


> how much is a good price for sellinggold bars


id trade him. these deals are great. you can sell the armor for 900 mill which is way more than you can get cash.
wes
[/quote]
You can do that, but wouldn't you be better of with the best armor and weapon ? Then again if you have multiple you can sell them(or send to another cell member) Or just ask for the 900 million instead of the weapon/armour. Just my 2 cts

The cell is going great!! We allready won the 2nd war too. If you check the Hall Of Fame, you'll see we are at about number 20!!!


----------



## Piranha King

smurf said:


> how much is a good price for sellinggold bars


id trade him. these deals are great. you can sell the armor for 900 mill which is way more than you can get cash.
wes
[/quote]
You can do that, but wouldn't you be better of with the best armor and weapon ? Then again if you have multiple you can sell them(or send to another cell member) Or just ask for the 900 million instead of the weapon/armour. Just my 2 cts

The cell is going great!! We allready won the 2nd war too. If you check the Hall Of Fame, you'll see we are at about number 20!!!
[/quote]
too bad you accepted the surrender after they cussed me out. i wanted to finish them.


----------



## Piranha King

ttt


----------



## smurf

Sorry about that wes, but I accidently surrendered to them too so I had to accept their surrender. In order to win, But if you look them up you'll see someone else started a war with them too. So they will be done by now!!!


----------



## nswhite

I'm still learning the game. But just wondering how you get into these wars or how do I join my team in the wars?


----------



## bjmarche

Haha.
I started that war!
Jcruzzie attacked me and lost, so I attacked him and killed him.
Then he flipped out, and I told him to forget about it, or we'd just destroy his clan, and we did.
Good job guys.
nswhite, when we're in a war, just kill the members of the gang we're fighting. Gets you e xperience and money, and gets us respect


----------



## watermonst3rs

What do you mean kill? it says 'leave' or 'hospitalize', which one give the crew respect when in a war?


----------



## hays98

i joined bentleybusa


----------



## smurf

watermonst3rs said:


> i joined bentleybusa


Join our cell called P-Furians this way people will attack you less. 
Plus we'll help you out with stuff and goodies.
Greetz smurf


----------



## Hemi

hey smurf i had to donate money 1 billion to the cell to get out of a bug 
i sold some gold bars for onthalookout and that was my cut

if you could send it back when you get a chance 
i would greatly appreciate it


----------



## watermonst3rs

Yea smurf, there's a bug sometimes money is out in the open and we cant access the bank acc so Hemi had to donate his 1 billion to the cell so he didnt get jumped left n right. So wire it back to him when you can log back on so he can deposit it into his bank acc.


----------



## Piranha King

Hemi said:


> hey smurf i had to donate money 1 billion to the cell to get out of a bug
> i sold some gold bars for onthalookout and that was my cut
> 
> if you could send it back when you get a chance
> i would greatly appreciate it


done


----------



## Hemi

thanks


----------



## nswhite

> Spaceman Spiff to nswhite, when we're in a war, just kill the members of the gang we're fighting. Gets you e xperience and money, and gets us respect


How do I know who we are at war with? and how do I do organized crimes with everybody else?


----------



## bjmarche

I don't think we can do organized crimes. The team leader does that.
Whenever we're at war, click on the link that says your terrorist cell. When that loads, in big , red, bold print, it will say.. " you are currently in # war(s)". Click on that, and it will show you the name of the gang we're fighting. Click on the name, and it will bring you to that cell's page, click members, and start attacking.

Does anyone know what the best weapon is?


----------



## nswhite

thanks man. We areat war now!


----------



## watermonst3rs

We're fixing to get murdered


----------



## nswhite

they are putting all of use in the hospital!!!!


----------



## Canso

umm,, yup, we just got sh*t kicked


----------



## watermonst3rs

where the f*ck is smurf? i bombed dfa warrants home and put him in for 90+ mins but i need back up to take care of his other crew members. i cant refill energy/stamina/intent fast enough.


----------



## Hemi

yo just train in the gym to lower your health 
keep it at zero 
and they cant attack 
every 5 mins you get more energy


----------



## Piranha King

why they start a war with us? they are more experienced we are fucked.
wes

our cell is dead. i will start a new one.
wes


----------



## Piranha King

the new cell is Piranha. everyone join up,
wes


----------



## Piranha King

http://metrowars.com/register.php?REF=26597 
theres my link again. i think onthalookout pissed off the dfa leader thats why they started war. lol
wes


----------



## smurf

PIRANHA KING said:


> http://metrowars.com/register.php?REF=26597
> theres my link again. i think onthalookout pissed off the dfa leader thats why they started war. lol
> wes


True, got a mail ffrom DFA~Warrant stating: Your cell was destroyed due to you lvl 57 guy onthalookout mouthing off!!

Greetz, smurf


----------



## psychofish

smurf said:


> True, got a mail ffrom DFA~Warrant stating: Your cell was destroyed due to you lvl 57 guy onthalookout mouthing off!!
> 
> Greetz, smurf


----------



## watermonst3rs

Yea he was kept beggin for gold i told him to stfu, then he messaged me saying tell your leader to surrender if he knows whats good. I said he's not even online. I said I don't care Im just training stats, he must of thought I meant I dont care as in lets go to war. Cause Im not even starting wars Im workin on stats.


----------



## nswhite

when I use the Demoral, I know it makes it so i recover faster but should i take them as i get them are do i take them when i'm in the hospital?


----------



## Piranha King

watermonst3rs said:


> when I use the Demoral, I know it makes it so i recover faster but should i take them as i get them are do i take them when i'm in the hospital?


when you are in the hospital.
wes
THE NEW CELL IS PIRANHA JOIN UP GUYS.


----------



## watermonst3rs

Application sent. I was checking out those guys gang along with other high level gangs, they all have a 'training' cell and the main rule for trainiees is they can't sell their gold outside the cell, ever, not even on the market. So they basically have their close friends in an 'elite' cell, then random new people in a 'training' cell just using them for a steady supply of gold. The 2nd rule is to never have online war. They supply the trainees with cash to sit online and buy gold up from anyone they can, then send it to the elite crew and tell them never to get into wars so won't have to have their trainees backs and use any gold in a war. They're trading, selling doing whatever they can for gold and that's it. They dont care about money, weapons, cash or wars. I dont really get it

Anyone get the Gat Laser?


----------



## nswhite

In my items section i have multiple armor's do i need all of them? or just have one? if so which is the best? if not them does the more you have make better armor even i have doubles? Also what is the best way to get my energy to go up faster.


----------



## watermonst3rs

nswhite na, keep only your best weapon and best armor otherwise the game ramdomly chooses which to use. the only way to make your energy go up faster is to use 12 gold bars to refill it right away, or be a donater it fills up a little bit faster. the best armor is the nuke tank, the best weapon is the gat laser. not the rail laser.

duffman, send $360,000,000. goto metro alley and open a bank acc so you dont keep gettin robbed. when you get online mail me ill send demerol to get you out the hosptital and i also put whoever robbed you in the hospital.

wes, jrcuzzi or whatever his name is, is back to attacking you. you want me to take him out?


----------



## Powder

i just applied to the new cell as powder


----------



## Piranha King

watermonst3rs said:


> i just applied to the new cell as powder


we accept all apps


----------



## Piranha King

bout time to start a war.
wes


----------



## nswhite

where can i find a GAT LASER, and is the RAIL LASER better than the f-14d tomcat? And should i get married or not?


----------



## Piranha King

gat lasers cost 10 bill. and i think you have to be level 200 to buy it from the store. not sure on the gun question. but you can trade 36 gold for a good gun and the best armor, it is in this thread. also he does a shake for 40 gold whcih is a steal considering you can get 3 billion for one.
wes i dont think marriage matters either way.


----------



## watermonst3rs

I been trying to find the Gat Laser too but Im lettin my bank acc gain interest. I think whitedread (rainydaze) can get it for us from a high level friend of his.

duff is gettin attack every hr, i sent him 360mill thinkin he'd be online to put in the bank but guess he aint been playin. he owes me 36 bars.

nswhite i had the rail laser i sold it to get a tomcat, i still use the tomcat it was better than the rail laser for me.


----------



## nswhite

thanks PIRANHA KING for the info. What is a shake and what does it do? I all ready have the nuke tank and have been using the tomcat to attack people it usually takes them out in one hit if there health isn't to high.


----------



## watermonst3rs

I added everyone from the pfury cell as friends that way youre prob less likely to get attacked if it shows you have 12-15 friends.

also i been doing all my communicating here cause the forum on the site hardly works. i dunno i guess its a glitch

update.. check this sh*t out in our cell forum...he's not even in our crew he's with 'game educators'
Zero Cool
Level: 107

careful you can get fed time if they find out you are doing this max price is set by the admins at 10 million per bar except on the open supporter market where the price is higher.


----------



## nswhite

Help please all these guys keep kicking my a$$. jtaj77, twdcmd and for hire. help me out guys.


----------



## watermonst3rs

I took up the entire top 6 of there crew alone by bombing the top guy and attacking the 5 others, i cant keep using gold to refill if no ones gonna do anything

oh well, no one was online.


----------



## Canso

i had to go out after work, and i came home to this. i think we are dead again.


----------



## Piranha King

damn cant even go to work. oh well


----------



## Piranha King

started a new cell again.

piranha training cell.
wes


----------



## ronnie

ei guys. i want to buy gold bars from you . im from the downunder cell


----------



## Piranha King

piranha training cell.


----------



## Piranha King

you guys coming?


----------



## watermonst3rs

Yea dude changed my sn to tryn avoid enemies.


----------



## Piranha King

the last people said no hard feelings jut trying to gain respect points. they sent me 200000 to start a new cell. lol
wes


----------



## Canso

so we didn't start the war? I missed everything, it only took a few hours to kill the cell.

If we do start a war, we should plan to have everyone online to help. but I think building stats is more important right now.

wes you buyin my gold i got 144?


----------



## Piranha King

Canso said:


> so we didn't start the war? I missed everything, it only took a few hours to kill the cell.
> 
> If we do start a war, we should plan to have everyone online to help. but I think building stats is more important right now.
> 
> wes you buyin my gold i got 144?


no i didnt start the war, they did.

good idea

sure ill take them all.
wes


----------



## hughie

I just started this game and within 2 minutes some1 gave me $500000000 and wanted my gold. Hope it wasnt one of you lot.

Anyway, i spent the money and the mod told me to keep it, but the sod attacked me and now i cant do anything. His name is Harold, someone take him out.


----------



## bjmarche

I know Harold. I'll tell him to stop.
Whats your name in the game?


----------



## hughie

Hughie

Thankyou, he wont listen he hates me. I just wanted to get used to the game and when he sent the money i thought he was scamming me so i spent it.

Cheers for that Spaceman


----------



## rainydaze

I can now offer:
Howlitzers second best weapon in the game for 36 bars.
and 
Gattling lasers for 250 bars.

13360

I can beat anyones offers mail me in the game.


----------



## Hemi

sh*t im the co leader 
i dont even have a clue whats going on 
anyone else more knoledgeable want the position??


----------



## Piranha King

Hemi said:


> sh*t im the co leader
> i dont even have a clue whats going on
> anyone else more knoledgeable want the position??


i can change it. aNYONE WANT iT?
wes


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin

PIRANHA KING said:


> sh*t im the co leader
> i dont even have a clue whats going on
> anyone else more knoledgeable want the position??


i can change it. aNYONE WANT iT?
wes
[/quote]
what does a coleader do?


----------



## Piranha King

stonecoldsteveostin said:


> sh*t im the co leader
> i dont even have a clue whats going on
> anyone else more knoledgeable want the position??


i can change it. aNYONE WANT iT?
wes
[/quote]
what does a coleader do?
[/quote]
not much just has a few options like changing the announcement accepting applications etc.
wes


----------



## Memphis

im in what the hell do i do now

ok applied for the cell


----------



## Canso

go to the gym, go into criminal activity, and cick at the top to vote for gold bars


----------



## Memphis

i figured that part out been playing for a few hours, ment how to join the cell


----------



## Piranha King

Memphis said:


> i figured that part out been playing for a few hours, ment how to join the cell


you are in


----------



## Memphis

thanks wes


----------



## Memphis

where can you get these metro shakes at?


----------



## Piranha King

Memphis said:


> where can you get these metro shakes at?


you can buy them for 1.75 real cash. i believe thats the price. or you can buy them for game cash or gold bars. ill trade one for gold. it refills stamina and you dont need it until you get a big house or continent.
wes


----------



## Memphis

im outa gold bars i bought a 45,000 $ house and its taking FOREVER for my stamina to build back up


----------



## Piranha King

Memphis said:


> im outa gold bars i bought a 45,000 $ house and its taking FOREVER for my stamina to build back up


it will be back soon on such a little house, tomorrow it will be full. itd be a waste of a shake.
wes


----------



## hughie

Ok so im slowly getting the hang off this now.

Im at Lvl3 at the moment. If i was to join your cell, do i have to be online and help out all the time or doesnt it matter?


----------



## bjmarche

I'll take coleader Wes!
Also, rainydaze, I'll give you 36 bars right now for that weapon.


----------



## hughie

Ive applied.

Someone gave me an LRTR weapon and a nuclear powered tank. Good on 'em.

I must say ive been beating down on some punk from The Lords Of the Training cell, so they mite want a war if you let me join. Just to let you know.


----------



## co94

what happens when u marry someone?


----------



## Piranha King

hughie said:


> what happens when u marry someone?


nothing i dont believe.

http://metrowars.com/register.php?REF=26597


----------



## hughie

Thanks for letting me in. Is there som do's and dont's? like dont go beating on everyone


----------



## Piranha King

hughie said:


> Thanks for letting me in. Is there som do's and dont's? like dont go beating on everyone


dont attack people in a cell that can and will destroy us. dont attack anyone with DFA in there name. lololol
wes


----------



## Piranha King

hey i started a war. we are going to start taking out the weakest links to gain respect points. everyone please go and attack these 2 chumps so the war is quick. thanks
wes


----------



## Piranha King

if you are low level you shouldnt attack. just keep training. use your energy to build stats.
wes


----------



## rainydaze

Spaceman Spiff said:


> I'll take coleader Wes!
> Also, rainydaze, I'll give you 36 bars right now for that weapon.


sent


----------



## Guest

How do I join a cell :laugh:


----------



## Piranha King

go to metro alley, then terrorist cell then join the one you want. we are the piranha training cell. you can join us.
wes


----------



## hughie

What is the best way to find people to attack. how do you guys do it?


----------



## Hemi

go to metro alley 
go to whos who its on the lower part of the page

it will list in order from member 1 to member 20000

you can choose to searh levels money 
then acessending ir dessending


----------



## bjmarche

Yup, that's what I do too.
Except I don't care about my level now. I'm just upgrading my strength, speed, and Defense like mad.


----------



## hughie

I used a metro shake earlier and it makes a major change to your gym workout. the points you get a massive.

You guys know this?


----------



## watermonst3rs

My donator status just ran out. Im with Initiates of Darkness nobody really messes with us and we dont attack people, My total stats are over 20mill, I got everything you can get cept the Gat Laser, got the cash just dont really even need a weapon now. I dont know if I wanna renew my status. Theres really no point I dunno


----------



## Piranha King

just heard some bunk sh*t about this game.
http://mopar4x4s.com/cheaters


----------



## Trillion

sounds fun I'm gonna check it out when I get home on my pc don't know ifits compatible with my pocket pc.


----------



## ronnie

ei guys i need gold.


----------



## hughie

Thats sucks if thats true Piranha-King.

In the game it says we are in three wars but no details come up. Im in a different time zone to you guys so i will quite often be offline when you guys are on.


----------



## Piranha King

hughie said:


> Thats sucks if thats true Piranha-King.
> 
> In the game it says we are in three wars but no details come up. Im in a different time zone to you guys so i will quite often be offline when you guys are on.


we killed there cells. so we arent in the wars anymore.

also it is true about that guy. he was a good friend of mine. his id was 6650 now it says it dont exist. they deleted his account. he started a new one thtas supposed to be btter 
pimpinwars.com.

wes

the link again http://metrowars.com/register.php?REF=26597


----------



## watermonst3rs

I read all that stuff, sounds pretty true I seen if you even question the staff they just ban you. I also read about that auto reload/train trick but you cant do it now with that code. Someone said there is other ways to cheat but I dont know how, I tried searching Google but didnt find anything. There has to be some out there cause the gold market is swiped up immediately. Also heard The Who cell is friends with the owners and they dont gotta follow the rules. I know they read your private cell forums some guy warned us about selling gold for higher price said he was a 'game educator', yet he was playing like everyone else. They even sign up to forums like here and read what people say so I would be careful what you post.


----------



## hughie

I cant say i would lose sleep if they were to ban me. But i like the game, its quite cool.


----------



## nswhite

Does any body know how to gain energy faster. And when I click on home it says i'm not in a terrorist cell but i should be in piranha training cell.


----------



## hughie

nswhite said:


> Does any body know how to gain energy faster. And when I click on home it says i'm not in a terrorist cell but i should be in piranha training cell.


I brought a donator pack and it goes up 16% every 5 mins.

its says that for me aswell when i click home.


----------



## Hemi

im done with this game 
its actually worse then playing solitare 
i donated all my money to the cell 
put it to good use


----------



## Piranha King

im done also


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin

so thats awesome, they jsut put my account in federal jail so i wrote them a nice little email explaining how i apologise for my actions....

hey, i understand what i did wrong. i had 2 accounts in the game, but in my fairness, one was from my friend that quit so i just took it over. but i realize that the game you run has to be kept fair, isnt that right? thats why you help certain people in the game and give them money and gold and not others, jail everyone that doesnt do exactly as you little 9 year olds say, make it impossible to catch up to any high level players, and made the game as slow as possible so people way out in amish country have a chance to play. i really value your waste of internet pages and i understand that you dont want me to come back and play due to the fact of you being whiny little pre-teens, who, if something doesnt go exactly their way, ban the account in question without as little as a warning or anything. i do hope paypal takes you guys down for all of the scams you have pulled with people that have payed to be a supporter only to have you ban them for "suspicious activity". what the hell is the point of a game about crime and making money when you cant do anything to do so?

so in short, im sorry for what i did wrong, being as i promise i will never make such a wrong again as playing another poorly put together piece of junk you guys call a "Game" and i promise not to cry aboput everything that doesnt go exactly my way like you children do.

thanks for the wonderful experience that makes me want to gouge my eyes out with spoons rather than take one more glance at your hideous website

your friend, 
steve

think they will accept my apology?


----------



## Hemi

the guys who created this game arent 12 years old 
there in there 30s

search for MK5
hes married to some chick 
click on her name in his stat page

but i warn you 
its f*cking scarey


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin

Hemi said:


> the guys who created this game arent 12 years old
> there in there 30s
> 
> search for MK5
> hes married to some chick
> click on her name in his stat page
> 
> but i warn you
> its f*cking scarey


haha, well regardless of them being in their 30's or not, they still run the game like children. doesnt matter tho, i play a better onlien game called runescape. all this makes me sound like a total geek but im not


----------



## Piranha King

f*ck them bitches, they need to learn how to spell.
wes


----------



## Hemi

i used to play everquest 1 and 2

but it gets boring with no end EVER


----------



## Piranha King

http://pimpinwars.com/signup.php?ref=wesley
heres a way better game


----------



## nswhite

here is the link to play metrowars.

http://metrowars.com/register.php?REF=29676



PIRANHA KING said:


> http://pimpinwars.com/signup.php?ref=wesley
> heres a way better game


I signed up for this game but it seems to me that you have to buy credits to even play am I right or is there another way to get credits?


----------



## Piranha King

nswhite said:


> http://pimpinwars.com/signup.php?ref=wesley
> heres a way better game


I signed up for this game but it seems to me that you have to buy credits to even play am I right or is there another way to get credits?
[/quote]
dude f*ck metrowars

but ya you can play forfree. sign in. click play in the top left. join round and you get 127 turns every 10 minutes. it is the sh*t. way better than metro wars.
wes


----------



## Piranha King

ttt


----------



## nswhite

Does anyone know how to make you brain power go up faster than using gold to buy?


----------



## watermonst3rs

nswhite said:


> Does anyone know how to make you brain power go up faster than using gold to buy?


get a job as police commissoner, it goes up 35 points a day. but brain power and employment dont matter in the game.


----------



## nswhite

Hey I don't know if you guys know this already but I got in good with somebody whos like level 113 and he told me that you can vote twice a day now once at 6:00pm est and 12:00 midnight est. So thats lots more gold bars a day. And also the new best armour is Chinook Suport Chopper and the new best weapon is the Cobra Attack Helicopter.


----------



## watermonst3rs

occassionally it let's me vote after 11am then after 5pm on the same day but it doesnt always do it. im with whitedreads (rainydayz) training cell, phish training 2. he's a staff member now i think. lemme know when i can move up dude

Level: 112
Strength: 13,915,679 [Ranked: 309] Speed: 39,063,319 [Ranked: 338] 
Defense: 12,216,528 [Ranked: 309] Employment Skills: 932,147 [Ranked: 150] 
Brain Power: 1,367 [Ranked: 1992] Total stats: 66,129,040 [Ranked: 331]


----------



## co94

wow 10 people just bought my gold bars at the same time


----------



## nswhite

Just to let people know that the cell is being attacked.


----------



## smurf

And another cell down the drain.
I need a cell to join, cause I'm done creating new ones!!

There are better housing options available. Again these are better, but the decided to step the prices up a lot. Considering the North-America continent is 12,000,000,000 and has a 85000 Stamina bar.
Moon Base Alpha - Cost: $100,000,000,000,000 - Stamina Bar: 110000
Moon Base Beta - Cost: $200,000,000,000,000 - Stamina Bar: 120000
Mars Base Alpha - Cost: $300,000,000,000,000 - Stamina Bar: 130000
Mars Base Beta - Cost: $400,000,000,000,000 - Stamina Bar: 140000
Neptune Base Gamma - Cost: $500,000,000,000,000 - Stamina Bar: 150000
Saturn Base Bravo - Cost: $600,000,000,000,000 - Stamina Bar: 160000
Mercury Base Delta - Cost: $700,000,000,000,000 - Stamina Bar: 170000
Pluto Base Echo - Cost: $800,000,000,000,000 - Stamina Bar: 180000
Venus Base Zulu - Cost: $900,000,000,000,000 - Stamina Bar: 190000

Visit the Metro Market Gold to buy your heavy armor and attack stuff or metro shakes to restore your stamina. Don't pay more than 5 gold bars for armor/attack stuff(Chinook/Cobra). Then just sell em for 10,000,000,000. Now that's making some money on gold bars. Metro shakes can be bought for about 120 gold bars. Easy if you don't want to wait after buying new housing for your stamina bar to get to 100% again.


----------



## nswhite

What cell did you goin Smurf? And I was trying to attack those people last night. But ever time I attacked them I couldn't even hit them and I got good levels and the best weapon and best armour. And those guys just kicked my a$$ I don't know how.


----------



## watermonst3rs

how the hell anyone gonna be able to afford 100 trillion much less 900 trillion. I thought I had alot of cash and I got only 125 billion


----------



## nswhite

Ya I'm screwed, it's going to take me forever to get that much money.


----------



## piranha1991

ug i didn't like that game to much i like pimp wars better metro wars is boring to me


----------



## ronnie

ei guys im now playing bots!!!

its bots2.net

or try techwarrior.com


----------



## smurf

nswhite said:


> Visit the Metro Market Gold to buy your heavy armor and attack stuff or metro shakes to restore your stamina. Don't pay more than 5 gold bars for armor/attack stuff(Chinook/Cobra). Then just sell em for 10,000,000,000. Now that's making some money on gold bars. Metro shakes can be bought for about 120 gold bars. Easy if you don't want to wait after buying new housing for your stamina bar to get to 100% again.


and offcourse by getting to lvl 100 from there you can have an International bank account gaining you 15 % a day. So if you got 100 trillion it will be doubled in a week.

I'm gonna start a new cell AGAIN. Just look me up in the game.

Greetz,smurf.


----------



## nswhite

I need somebody to get this person off my a$$. Name in the game is (you love who) and game id is 6007. Its the same people that took out our cell they keep attacking me still. My game name is nswhite. If someone can help me out let me know.


----------



## watermonst3rs

Yall really need to get up with whitedread (rainydaze) the guy who started this thread. He's a mod in the game now and he's in Harrys Hood. We've got two training cells FFB~The Resurrected and The Hosemasters with multiple allies and protection they really got it together with wars, IRC chat and in helping out it. Makes the game way more fun. I just got hooked up with 150 Chinooks and 50 Cobras for 2 gold bars each. Im level 141 so bank interest is a good way to earn interest but having good friends in the game is what makes it more fun


----------



## nswhite

watermonst3rs said:


> Yall really need to get up with whitedread (rainydaze) the guy who started this thread. He's a mod in the game now and he's in Harrys Hood. We've got two training cells FFB~The Resurrected and The Hosemasters with multiple allies and protection they really got it together with wars, IRC chat and in helping out it. Makes the game way more fun. I just got hooked up with 150 Chinooks and 50 Cobras for 2 gold bars each. Im level 141 so bank interest is a good way to earn interest but having good friends in the game is what makes it more fun


So can I join your training cell? my level in the game is 59 but I'm working on it. I been trying to get some good hook ups I got a couple but not like you.


----------



## rainydaze

Hey guys, 
I am still on metrowars as whitedread 13360 . Some things sucked about the game but it got better. I have a handful of p-fury people there with me. Things are going better than ever. I am rank 26 overall in the game. If anyone here is still playing let me know and I will give you some cash and weapons and armor for free. I tried out a few other games but only have so much time. My wife would kill me if I put this much time into another one.








So find me there if you still play.
take care all.


----------



## bigred

hmm i also found two other games that are better than this one... tribal wars and dark thone just started on dark throne but is way better than metro wars ....


----------



## nswhite

rainydaze said:


> Hey guys,
> I am still on metrowars as whitedread 13360 . Some things sucked about the game but it got better. I have a handful of p-fury people there with me. Things are going better than ever. I am rank 26 overall in the game. If anyone here is still playing let me know and I will give you some cash and weapons and armor for free. I tried out a few other games but only have so much time. My wife would kill me if I put this much time into another one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So find me there if you still play.
> take care all.


Hey my name is the same here as it is in the game. If you are stilll giving away free stuff.


----------



## psychofish

Old topic I know...........

but who else still plays?


----------



## MONGO 

OLD TOPIC....









ima have to try it out


----------



## nswhite

psychofish said:


> Old topic I know...........
> 
> but who else still plays?


I still play.


----------



## beercandan

this game sucks i quit a while ago. everytime our cell grew we were attacked by our allies. we were allies with insane they almost wiped us out saying we were cheating. then attack lower level people and comes out like a draw. dont waste time


----------



## nswhite

I've been playing the game for a long time and have had no problems like that. The game is called metro wars which means lots of wars thats the whole point of the game. If your going to go to war with another cell than you would pick the cells you know you can defeat. Thats the whole point of the game, the stronger you are and the more allies you have then longer you last in the game. You are saying that you didn't like the game because your cell wasnt strong enough to survive. Just my opinion.


----------



## beercandan

our cell was ranked number 5 i was ranked 75 in total stats. id attack others and would lose even after spying on them and seeing mine were way better. thats ju8st my experience. glad you still like game it is very addicting. alot of the original who cell quit for same reasons.


----------



## nswhite

Wow you were high up in the game. They must have really pissed you off to make you quit. I think that alot of the adminstration is cheating they are always catching people cheating that are supposed to be admin.


----------



## beercandan

very sad because this game actually very addicting and fun to play, then all the cheating came around. 
heard lots of people left and started new game but i m so busy dont have time.


----------



## stitchgrip

i joined as stitchgrip but im not to sure how to play this game


----------



## psychofish

just read the whole tread man.. it should explain most to you

if you have anyother questions hit me up in the game

psychofish


----------



## nswhite

You can hit me up in the game as well just make sure you tell me who you are my name in the game is the same as on here nswhite.


----------



## watermonst3rs

Anyone here still play? I havent been in a cell, or been warring for about 2-3 months now. Just voting and earning some cash/gold/plat here n there.

First one to reply that ACTIVELY plays I'll give you all my stuff, since I got a fulltime job I no longer play. Wanna thank whitedread for gettin me in the game. It's fun just time consuming. My game id is BadenMD [19985]

Includes.
$1,411,216,571,491,384,262 give or take the bank interest when I withdrawal to send to you.
750 gold bars 
231 platinum
single eng quad (weapon)
warthog anti tank (armour)
43 100mg demerol


----------



## ronnie

watermonst3rs said:


> Anyone here still play? I havent been in a cell, or been warring for about 2-3 months now. Just voting and earning some cash/gold/plat here n there.
> 
> First one to reply that ACTIVELY plays I'll give you all my stuff, since I got a fulltime job I no longer play. Wanna thank whitedread for gettin me in the game. It's fun just time consuming. My game id is BadenMD [19985]
> 
> Includes.
> $1,411,216,571,491,384,262 give or take the bank interest when I withdrawal to send to you.
> 750 gold bars
> 231 platinum
> single eng quad (weapon)
> warthog anti tank (armour)
> 43 100mg demerol


i still play.

my name is ronnie


----------



## watermonst3rs

what's your id number ill send as promised


----------



## ~Silly~Spy

how do you play this game? is it like a video game or is it just all stats?


----------



## beercandan

~Silly~Spy said:


> how do you play this game? is it like a video game or is it just all stats?


stats


----------



## Gut

names gut.... now what


----------



## watermonst3rs

ronnie never gave his id # so its still up for grabs


----------



## beercandan

watermonst3rs said:


> ronnie never gave his id # so its still up for grabs


you are allowed to transfer all that over?? thought they restricted that


----------



## moron

where is the URL for this game?


----------



## beercandan

Jim99 said:


> where is the URL for this game?


metrowars.com


----------



## moron

beercandan said:


> where is the URL for this game?


metrowars.com
[/quote]

teh, thanks


----------



## watermonst3rs

beercandan said:


> ronnie never gave his id # so its still up for grabs


you are allowed to transfer all that over?? thought they restricted that
[/quote]

why would they restrict that?


----------



## rainydaze

im still there and it's going well. 13360 whitedread. 
look me up if you still play. 
here a link for me:
http://metrowars.com/register.php?REF=13360


----------



## watermonst3rs

dread sent you all my gold, tried sendin my cash but it caps off. also dont know how to send platinums.


----------



## rainydaze

still around?


----------



## Trigga

Names Trigga...SEND ME STUFFF! and how do you start killing people and getting your criminal intent up so you can do the big league stuff.


----------



## rainydaze

sent you some stuff.


----------



## Trigga

whts ur user name?


----------



## Trigga

If your bored and want to do something...its a cool game...heres a sign up thingy

http://metrowars.com/register.php?REF=76911


----------



## ~Silly~Spy

beercandan said:


> how do you play this game? is it like a video game or is it just all stats?


stats
[/quote]
oh thats gay...


----------



## whitedread

It's back! Has a new name now but same people, same code.

Due to popular demand M5K brought the game back brand new. Good time to get in and get ahead. If you use my link I can try to help with some game cash to get going. Hope to see some familiar faces!

rainydaze was my old name here on P-fury. I forgot what my login was.

See you there!!!

Try this awesome online game Congress Wars!

http://congresswars.com/register.php?REF=1058


----------

